# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  real/fake organon holland deca durabolin

## beesknees42

i have seen many pics on the internet and these prodcuts display many real qualities but perhaps some fake ones as well. i have been assured by the supplier they are real and a "newer version" of the product than most internet pictures (notice the 2011 expiration date). however i am still unsure. please let me know. thanks.

my main concern is the font of the number "3" and "4" as well as accent on "i" and the appearance under the yellow cap. everything else looks good to me but i reall dont know. opinons please.

----------


## CheddaNips

Fake.

The lettering is wrong. Unless the pic is just blurry

----------


## beesknees42

could be both but idk sorry. lettering looks good to me but im no expert. thanks.

----------


## SK1Viking

i'd say fake. it looks too yellow to me. the g in organon is wrong, also the D's in deca -durabolin are also wrong. and the 4's are closed not open.

----------


## methan

fake as hell  :0piss:

----------


## beesknees42

does anyone know what is up with the accent on the "i" in durabolin ?

----------


## methan

> does anyone know what is up with the accent on the "i" in durabolin?


bad font,bad label, wrong caps, wrong exp date ... etc very bad counterfeit prods

check the real stuff

----------


## beesknees42

ok thanks a lot meth, i had a feeling they were fake. ijust spent a lot of money and was reassured by the supplier they were not. im so pissed i wanna take them anyways. i know that sounds stupid but is there any chance of there being any aas in there? i heard stories that even counterfits may still contain true gear, but idk...still pissed.

any opinons? thanks.

----------


## strongmann

fake, the oil used is darker as well..they haven't changed there oil.. new such thing as newer..its always the same..

----------


## strongmann

> bad font,bad label, wrong caps, wrong exp date ... etc very bad counterfeit prods
> 
> check the real stuff



methan!!! whats up bro!!!  :Welcome:

----------


## methan

> methan!!! whats up bro!!!


what up mate, it always pleasure to see u  :Smilie:

----------


## jbran23

Hey Beesknees. I think I bought the same shit from the same source you got yours at. Willing to bet any money. Same color and same packaging. Let me know if you tried it or not and how it went for you.

----------


## celticd

that source has a neck sending them out
there just a terrible effort of the real deca 
wouldnt be a good idea to use these at all
be stupid to even consder it
stay safe

----------


## jbran23

Thanks Celticd. I'm just pissed off about getting screwed. I'm not having good luck.

----------


## beesknees42

i havent used mine. dont think its a good idea.

----------


## Canadream

they are never a safe buy! Unless you see it coming right out of the pharmacy  :Smilie:

----------


## widowmaker2

> they are never a safe buy! Unless you see it coming right out of the pharmacy


not true at all!! plenty of good sources out there that have the real deal.

----------


## nurix

PLEASE READ OUR RULES *admin*

----------


## number twelve

CVS or walmart. just ask behind the counter

----------

